# DCC conversion, first attempt



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

This will be my DCC conversion, first attempt, a brand new adventure for me.
*Digitrax DZ123 1 Amp Economy DCC Mobile Wired Decoder 2 Functions ~ Z - HO Scale*
Going into a MDC old time 2-8-0.
Plan is to put the decoder in the tender. And may add a rear light to tender as well.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Why are you switching Dennis, I am considering moving to digitrax as well?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it's not that hard to do .... main thing to remember is that the motor brushes [ while the leads are unsoldered] need to be isolated from the motor case and / or the loco chassis ..
easy to hook up the second light on the tender, easier than fishing the leads through to the front, lol


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I used a DZ123 in my Bachmann 0-6-0 project, until I decided I wanted sound, then went to an SDN136PS. The DZ123 worked very well. Just make sure the stall current on your locomotive isn't more than the decoder can handle. Otherwise you'll let the magic smoke out of the decoder.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Need to hide/disguise the wires...and buy smaller diameter heat shrink tubing.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Next up is a much larger Mantua 4-6-2.
LED lights installed first.
Motor brush isolated from frame.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mantua in testing mode, need to clean up wiring.
Replace the 16-gauge LED headlight wire with some headphone wire.
The speed control (back EMF) does not work, MRC-XLsystem sound board
XL 0001911.
Could be because it is the open frame 3-pole motor









.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

The decoder stopped 'chuffing'.
Makes all the other noises, and runs motor and lights.
Reset it to defaults, no joy.


----------

